# I can't wait



## Verona83

Dear all,

Could you kindly help me with this translation?

My darling, I miss you much....Let me know when we can meet....I can't wait!Kisses

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Robyyz

there is  :
Draga mea, îmi lipseşti aşa mult...Anunţă-mă când ne vom putea întâlni...Numai am răbdare! Pupici


----------



## Verona83

Thanks Robyyz


----------



## farscape

Pupici... That's usually kids language and something I'd never use when addressing a girlfriend because it shows immaturity and a certain degree of frivolity 

I'd rather use Te pup (Kiss you) which is closer to the content of the message.

Best,


----------



## Robyyz

No problem Verona83...
Farscape...între prieteni se poate folosi ca un fel de diminutiv de la "te pup"
oricum ,da, depinde şi de relaţile pe care le are cu persoana la care se adresează...dar eu zic ca se poate folosi liniştit..mai ales ca băiatul îi străin..
^_^


----------



## farscape

Robyyz said:


> No problem Verona83...
> Farscape...între prieteni se poate folosi ca un fel de diminutiv de la "te pup"
> oricum ,da, depinde şi de relaţile pe care le are cu persoana la care se adresează...dar eu zic ca se poate folosi liniştit..mai ales ca băiatul îi străin..
> ^_^



Tocmai pentru că e străin, datoria noastră este să dăm informaţia în  concordanţă cu normele academice. Temă de gândit pe viitor, Robyyz.

f.


----------



## alinapopi

Robyyz said:


> there is  :
> Draga mea, îmi lipseşti aşa mult...Anunţă-mă când ne vom putea întâlni...*Numai* am răbdare! Pupici


 

Bună,

Este *nu mai am răbdare*. *Numai *este adverb (_only_).

Sunt, însă, de acord, cu _pupicii_, eu cred că se foloseşte destul de mult, şi nu numai între copii sau pe ton neserios.

Pupici


----------



## Robyyz

Academic sau nu , Kisses=pupici indiferent....acela a fost contextul...
Dacă era spre exemplu:"Kiss you!"care înseamna desigur "Te pup!" atunci îmi acceptam greşala(doar sunt om şi mai şi greşesc )
Apropo,mulţumesc pentru că m-ai corectat 
Toate cele bune  (fără supărări farscape )


----------

